# Very nice to meet you



## linguist786

*Very nice to meet you (moderato**r**'s addition)*

Please can someone tell me how to say this in Japanese?
Thanks!

Note - I'd appreciate a transliterated version (exact pronunciation) since I have no knowledge of Japanese (well, very limited!)


----------



## Whodunit

Nice to meat you = はじめまして (ha-jí-me-ma-shi-te)

ha = German "*Ha*nd" [ha]
jí = English *gi*n (the accent indicates a higher tone; there's no stress in Japanese) [dʒi]
me = English "*mea*nt" [me]
ma = German "*Mama*" [ma]
shi = usually just "sh" as in English "*sh*ip" [ʃ]
te = English "*te*nt" [te]

Hope it helps.


----------



## linguist786

It helps a lot! 
Arigato gozaimasu 

By the way, it's "meet", not "meat". I guess you're probably hungry


----------



## Aoyama

Whodunit did a good job here, especially pronounciation wise.
*Hajimemashite* is a general term used when meeting/greeting someone. However, if you want to say (or insist on saying) *"Very nice to meet you" * , very nice being here a little difficult to render, then, it _could_ be :
*"anata to deatte/shiriatte hijoni ureshii (n) desu"* , you could replace *anata* by the name of the person :* Smith san*/* Yamamoto san *to ...


----------



## Seiryuu

Wouldn't you say "douzo yoroshiku"? Or do you use that some where else?


----------



## Whodunit

Seiryuu said:


> Wouldn't you say "douzo yoroshiku"? Or do you use that some where else?


 
I think that you can use "dozou yoroshiku" and "hajimemashite" interchangeably, whereas the former looks more formal (to me) and the latter is more common (from my very limited point of view). Natives may correct me.


----------



## etudian

"Douzo yoroshiku" and "hajimemashite" are not interchangeable. Usually, you say "hajimemashite" at the beginning, and "douzo yoroshiku" at the end, like this:

Hajimemashite. etudian to moushimasu. Douzo yoroshiku onegaishimasu.


----------



## Aoyama

*"Douzo yoroshiku"* literally does not mean "nice to meet you" but rather " I'm expecting you to do me (some) good", "I'm recommending myself to you". It is true that as an idiom it is very often following "hajimemashite", but both expressions are different.


----------



## kyn

How to say "Nice to meet you" in Japanese in both formal and informal way?
Fomal: e.g. saying this to your business partner, or someone older...
Informal: e.g. saying this to a new friend (who is the same age)...

xxx

Thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi kyn,

I think previous posters have done great jobs explaining formal versions (Cf. inter alia post #7 by *etudian*).  Informally, you can say;
_yoroshiku_.


----------

